# mitchell 300 maintanance.



## J0nesi (Jun 22, 2011)

ok i got this mitchell 300 and it needs some maintainance done and i think the drag system needs replacing. here are some pics of what im looking at. if you look at the picture of the down shot of where the spool goes (the middle pic) you can see that the brass is cockeyed. everything works smooth as glass so i dont know if this is a problem. as far as the drag system goes do i need new ones or can i just clean these up. if i need new ones where can i get some for this reel.


----------



## dallis (Nov 15, 2011)

Just buy new. U should be able to find online. If you can't send me a pm.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

It's easy to bend the shaft on these Jap Mitchell reels. The drag system you show is all there is and nothing more.


----------



## Marshall (Nov 22, 2012)

I like the Mitchell 300's that were made in france. Lot better quality. If you need some parts for that one i might have some laying around.


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

I'll be happy to help you get it back in working order. Should have parts as well. Call if I can help. Joe @ 516-2409.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Joe is the man. He can fix anything. Even my junk.


----------

